# Faut-il payer l'application deux fois ?



## Francoy (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis possesseur d'un iPhone et iPod touch depuis plusieurs années. Dans peu de temps je vais surement avoir un iPad. Quelque chose me tracasse :

Si j'achète l'application de traitement de texte "Pages" (par exemple) sur mon iPhone, devrais-je repayer une deuxième fois pour avoir cette même application sur mon iPad (au format iPad) ?

Merci de vos réponses ! 

Bonne journée


----------



## Tim cookie (5 Février 2013)

Oui... Je l'ai pay&#233; deux fois. Pour mon MacBook Pro et mon iPhone 5. Je sais, s fait mal au cul :/ bye


----------



## Francoy (5 Février 2013)

Oui  je sais qu'il faut le payer deux fois pour iOS et OS X. Mais je parle entre iPhone et iPad ?


----------



## Larme (5 Février 2013)

Ça dépend. Dans le cas d'une application universelle, non. Dans le cas d'une application qui existe avec une version spéciale iPhone et une spéciale iPad, oui.
Il me semble que Pages est universelle.
Il faut voir les caractérisques (configuration) de chaque app.


----------

